
Ask HN: What is up with all the sextortion emails? - gchamonlive
I received two emails with actual, although old passwords claiming to have been extracted from porn websites with malware and, in doing so, the scammer claimed to have recorded me doing &quot;dirty stuff&quot; in split screen, asking for 1800 dollars in a bitcoin wallet.<p>I was talking to coworkers and many have claimed to have received these emails as well.<p>We were all cool with it, but I can see people actually freaking out about it.<p>It has been covered on krebsonsecurity in 2018, but these seem to have resurfaced: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;krebsonsecurity.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;07&#x2F;sextortion-scam-uses-recipients-hacked-passwords&#x2F;<p>Has anybody received those emails recently? What can we do to protect those close to us against these attacks?
======
gardenfelder
Sure. Google the opening claim to find a website where ppl are registering
them, and notice another hit where it's debunked. Try this: study the
message's source and google the IP address. Mine originated in Mexico.

~~~
gchamonlive
hmm, doesn't it look like mexico could be a proxy for masking the email
origin?

